# What is your ideal truck



## palmersfirewood

My Ideal Trucks:

2006 Dodge 3500 cummins diesel, 6 speed, texas ranch edition, dually, crew cab, 4x4, all the interior goodies, black with chrome running boards, wich and grillle guard, exhaust stacks, banks power pack and exhaust brake.

1979 f-350 extended cab 4x4, 460, 4 speed, fully restored factory orginal, chrome grille guards and running boards, dark mettallic blue.


----------



## Dadatwins

I prefer one that somebody else makes the payments on.


----------



## Madsaw

LOL Dada, I know how you feel.
Being a farmer i can not afford much, so I ended up getting a old 1991 Ford F250 4 wd E4od 7.3 IDI diesel non turbo . Well I have just done a few mods to it. It has the injection pump turned up 15%, timing advanced, soup bowl off under the air cleaner lid, K &N air filter, and 3 inch exhaust from the Y back with no muffler. On the last check on winter fuel on short runs it will do about 12 to 13. Last summer on a long highway run at about 75 she done 17 to 18.
Not bad for a farm truck running 4.11 gears. The adjustments to the engine sure make a difference. This winter yet I will add a cold air intake along side the radiator. This will also act as a ram air system then too. Then maybe some day a turbo under the hood. But, now I just have to worry about getting the trans rebuilt.
Later
Bob


----------



## Newfie

Dadatwins said:


> I prefer one that somebody else makes the payments on.



And the fuel payments.


----------



## Madsaw

LOL

Yeap I go to a ford diesel forum all the time. Helped out with a few things over the time I owned the truck. Last summer I had injection pump problems. Got some good info there on changing it out.
I also had a 85 1/2 with a straight 6 and 4 spd manual overdrive. That poor truck seen it all. Rolled across the scales one day at the junk yard with a load of cast on. The load weighted more then the truck empty. Had 6200 in back. That was the last time I did a dum thing like that.
Bob


----------



## slabracing

*My '79 F250*

I already own it!


----------



## Jumper

A Ford Ranger or Mazda truck with a diesel engine, which unfortunately they stopped making some years ago. I believe the engines were supplied by Mazda. Good truck,just the right size for the city, plus I do not need anything larger, just the mileage sucks, and it is low on power for hauling heavy trailers and the like.


----------



## palmersfirewood

slabracing: I love that model of truck. My dad has had at least one the whole time i have been growing up.


----------



## slabracing

Thanks,
this truck has a warmed over 351BB about 400hp,original paint,and
54,000 original miles


----------



## WadePatton

Ideal? 

1978 or 79 F-250 Super Cab Camper Special 4x4 with a 5.9 Cummins 12-valve running around 500hp/1200 torque. New Venture 6-speed, New Process X-fer, Dana 80 rear axle, air locker. Someday.

What I gots:
1995 Ram 2500 4x4 on the fat side of 400/1000
1998 Ram 2500 4x4 also around 400/1000
2000 Ram 2500 4x2 Dyno'd 473/1040

Yes, I am President of the local chapter of TDR--Turbo Diesel Register AND we're having a BIG meeting tomorrow in Dickson, TN(Underwood Tire). Giving away a HP Clutch, set of gauges, set of 10-ply tires, and lots more. See the TDR website if'n you care for more info. or call me 615 542 1957.

And I can give you the specifics of the mods on any or all of those Doggies if you care. 5.9 Cummins IS the 327 of the nineties!


----------



## Koa Man

Hey Wade,
Good to see you on this forum also. I too am a member of the TDR. (You already know that, talked to you about bicycles on that forum)
I don't know of anyone who has a dyno here, but what would you guesstimate my hp and torque would be at the rear wheels?

My current ride is a 2001 Dodge 2500 4X4, Cummins HO, 6 spd. It has Mach 1.6 injectors, TST PM3 with remote gauges, diPricol fuel pressure gauge, FASS lift pump, a PDR HX40/16 turbo, AFE air filter system, RanchHand bumpers front and rear, Mad ecm and a South Bend OFE clutch to hold all the power. This truck will push you back in the seat when accelerating. Everyone who I have taken for a ride and the select few who I have let drive it had their eyes pop out with the power. Most all thought diesels were slow. . I know my truck is not even close in power to some of the members in your region. BTW, this truck has almost 105000 miles.


----------



## PWB

Driving it!  

1988 crew cab GMC,(3/4 ton)

354 Perkins
NP 540 5 speed
3.21 rear

Gets 29 mpg (imperial) empty, about 19 - 20 pulling the wife's 31' gooseneck horse trailer

(driveline is out of a 1966 Dodge PD600) 

Seriously, I'd prefer a new cummins, but there's no payments on this one! Gets a lot of attention too.


----------



## rb_in_va

PWB said:


> Seriously, I'd prefer a new cummins, but there's no payments on this one! Gets a lot of attention too.



Got a pic?


----------



## PWB

rb_in_va said:


> Got a pic?


 Yup. Let me see if I can attatch it.






Had a little issue with a Norway maple in a windstorm last summer. About 8" in diameter, looked healthy. Wind twisted it off at teh ground, didn't touch anything else.

Got some other pictures of the installation somewhere, can't find them at the moment.


----------



## PWB

Believe it or not, the only damage was a few scratches in the paint that polished out!


----------



## WadePatton

Koa Man said:


> Hey Wade,
> Good to see you on this forum also. I too am a member of the TDR. (You already know that, talked to you about bicycles on that forum)
> I don't know of anyone who has a dyno here, but what would you guesstimate my hp and torque would be at the rear wheels?
> 
> My current ride is a 2001 Dodge 2500 4X4, Cummins HO, 6 spd. It has Mach 1.6 injectors, TST PM3 with remote gauges, diPricol fuel pressure gauge, FASS lift pump, a PDR HX40/16 turbo, AFE air filter system, RanchHand bumpers front and rear, Mad ecm and a South Bend OFE clutch to hold all the power. This truck will push you back in the seat when accelerating. Everyone who I have taken for a ride and the select few who I have let drive it had their eyes pop out with the power. Most all thought diesels were slow. . I know my truck is not even close in power to some of the members in your region. BTW, this truck has almost 105000 miles.



I've flat out spooked a few folks who thought diesels were all rattle and slow.

I don't know enough about Don's injectors or TST's boxes to make an edjumacated guess on yours. 

The basics I'm running on the 24v is City Diesel Dodgezilla 35/40 with 14cm housing, DD3 injectors, and Drag Comp. With big fuel line--zero banjos, OFE, etc. 50psi in two blinks of the eye.

We're dynoing on Dunbar's rig this March. I'll get some real numbers for the other trucks then. They all make from 45-50 psi and scoot.

Now the BIG hp guy 'round here is Meacham. He's working on getting into the 10's with his drag truck. He's put a P-pump on a 24valve. Then took it all apart to start over with BIGGER twins. He already had a 5" big turbo. Now I think he'll have two 5" ers. Truck was easily over 700hp before, he'll be pushing 900-1000 next time out.

Shhhh. don't tell.


----------



## Marco

*depends what you want to do*

My current heavy pickup is a 1990 F250 diesel that I baught with 196,000 miles and a junk tranny that a friend and I fixed up. Nice on the highway. I kinda liked the look of the military Kaiser Jeep pickups, most have rotted away. As for going on a beer run up the road I like the look of this http://www.vannattabros.com/truck6.html


----------



## brian660

dont know if its my dream truck but I love it and i`ll probably never sell it, i`d lose my shirt if I did  

98.5 quad cab shorty 12 valve 4x4 with a manual , ported head, pdr cam,ats manifold, pdr 370 sticks, b1/s400 twins, arp studs, 215 pump, FASS, custom DP into 6 inch stacks, haisley DD clutch, nv5600 with the big shafts, 6 inch lift, 37 inch bfg`s on weld wheels.


i`d really like to find an old late 60`s to 72 suburban and cut the rear off it behind the doors and turn it into a crew cab then fit a short bed on it and drop in a 24v and a 6 speed I have sitting on the floor. i`ve done the body work for a guy once before so the only issue I have if finding a clean ol burban to start with.


----------



## PWB

There's old crew cabs around, saw a mid 60's dodge down in Kentucky a few years ago. Don't know if there was GM stuff at the time.


----------



## skwerl

I don't do a lot of hauling, my pickup is more of a errand-runner and occassional small trailer puller. My ideal truck isn't available in this country. It would be a Ford Ranger extended cab decked out with a 'Lariat' or 'Eddie Bauer' luxury package. I recently moved 'up' to an F150 Lariat simply because there isn't a Ranger available with the options I want.


----------



## sunshineband

*1997 Suburban 4x4: Perfect Truck*

this is the perfect truck:

1. i hook up the trailer and use it to load firewood, haul motorcyles (3 at a time) and atvs.
2. i can seat up to 6 or 7 comfortably, and 8 uncomfortably
3. i get 12-14 mpg around town, and 14 mpg on the highway
4. i have 231,000 miles and have never rebuilt/overhauled the engine or transmission (praise God!)
5. i can use the luggage rack on top, storage area in back, and pull trailer and we can go on a two week camping trip and take changes of clothes, bicycles, tents, chainsaw (of course) and all camping gear for a family of 5
6. i stick it in 4x4 and pull out passenger vehicles
7. Most important, since early 2000 I have had it entirely paid off and the insurance is cheap (liability only) and taxes and tags get cheaper each year.
8. I'm thinking of buying a wrecked one (if I could find a place to store it) and dropping the engine and transmission into this body when this engine/trans go bad.
9. Believe it or not, when it is washed, waxed and cleaned up it really looks good.


----------



## stihlatit

My 1988 Ford f-150 with 260K on it. 

Arnie


----------



## stihlatit

rb_in_va said:


> Got a pic?



Hey RB count all the nice North American built trucks in here. Especially the trucks. Hmmmmm!!!!! Not much foreign content here. Guess we know wha does the work.

Arnie


----------



## jp hallman

Suburban's not a truck. It's a car.
Perfect pick-em-up-truck? ANY 4x4 International 3/4 ton or larger.


----------



## stihlatit

jp hallman said:


> Suburban's not a truck. It's a car.
> Perfect pick-em-up-truck? ANY 4x4 International 3/4 ton or larger.



A Suburban is classed as a truck. All vans are also classed as trucks. JP

Arnie


----------



## 12guns

I also have my perfect truck. I'm at 218k miles as of yesterday and no major work. engine runs quite, no oil leaks/useage, and no work on trans to date. Also original u-joints and exhaust. I keep the u-joints lubed up everytime i change my oil. The only time I really use the 4x4 is when duck hunting as seen in these pics and going to my cabin. Other than that, I drive my company car. I realize the pics don't show it, but I have taken very good care of my truck. It's a 1996 and still looks great! This is kind of my hunting rig now, I recently bought my wife an 03' Accord, So at the moment, I have 32 x 11.50 x 15 mud tires on that get me everywhere i need to go. I still don't have a four wheeler, Guess I don't really need one.


----------



## 12guns

I forgot to mention even w/ the oversized mud tires I get 19.5 mpg. If it were'nt for that and the fact that I can haul stuff, I would own an old CJ-7.
Oh well, one of these days.


----------



## jp hallman

stihlatit said:


> A Suburban is classed as a truck. All vans are also classed as trucks. JP
> 
> Arnie


Not by truck driving folks it's not. My wife's "car" is a Suburban. My "truck' is an International.


----------



## redprospector

Miller Beer used to have a commercial that said: *A real man knows a
station wagon when he sees one.*  

Andy


----------



## WadePatton

brian660 said:


> dont know if its my dream truck but I love it and i`ll probably never sell it, i`d lose my shirt if I did
> 
> 98.5 quad cab shorty 12 valve 4x4 with a manual , ported head, pdr cam,ats manifold, pdr 370 sticks, b1/s400 twins, arp studs, 215 pump, FASS, custom DP into 6 inch stacks, haisley DD clutch, nv5600 with the big shafts, 6 inch lift, 37 inch bfg`s on weld wheels.


Well Brian here speaks my language.  

We had over 70 trucks and 100 sign-ins today at our TDR meeting. Yeehaw!


----------



## stihlatit

jp hallman said:


> Not by truck driving folks it's not. My wife's "car" is a Suburban. My "truck' is an International.



Still a truck as the truck driving folk don't set the standards they drivem.

Arnie


----------



## ButcherGY54

*Dream Truck*

I'm driving my dream truck.

'99 F350 Crew Cab Dually 4x4 7.3L Power Stroke Diesel. 
Lightly Hot Rodded. I also hang out over at TheDieselStop by the same name.


----------



## jp hallman

Sorry I missed that one. I had a 1964 Chevy Impala station wagon that was as big as a Suburban is today. Hench, Suburban is a car.


----------



## stihlatit

jp hallman said:


> Sorry I missed that one. I had a 1964 Chevy Impala station wagon that was as big as a Suburban is today. Hench, Suburban is a car.



Impala was a car. Older suburbans are classed as LT or light truck. Then for marketing purposes they came up with the SUV which it and its sibling the Yukon are classed now. It's not a car.

Arnie


----------



## jp hallman

stihlatit said:


> Impala was a car.
> 
> Arnie



Yup, so is a Suburban. I know, I've owned them both. Still have the Suburban.


----------



## jp hallman

Ya' know...if they made a 1964 Impala Station wagon 4x4...it would be more of a truck than a newer Suburban. But they'd both still be cars.


----------



## stihlatit

jp hallman said:


> Yup, so is a Suburban. I know, I've owned them both. Still have the Suburban.



I edited my last post please go back and see the facts if you would like a second opinion call a dealer and they will set you straight. Nuff said.

Arnie


----------



## jp hallman

stihlatit said:


> I edited my last post please go back and see the facts if you would like a second opinion call a dealer and they will set you straight. Nuff said.
> 
> Arnie


Nuff said my arse. The dealers might have you Canadians fooled. Here in the United States of America a truck is a truck and a Suburban is a car. Trucks work, cars haul people. SUV is a mindset. Get with the program young buck.


----------



## spacemule

jp hallman said:


> Nuff said my arse. The dealers might have you Canadians fooled. Here in the United States of America a truck is a truck and a Suburban is a car. Trucks work, cars haul people. SUV is a mindset. Get with the program young buck.


BS. Suburbans are considered trucks by all here that I know of. Regardless, whatever you choose to call it does not change the object in any way. In fact, they make 1 ton Suburbans. I've seen a few with dual wheels. I bet the "truck" you drive is a Volvo.


----------



## stihlatit

jp hallman said:


> Nuff said my arse. The dealers might have you Canadians fooled. Here in the United States of America a truck is a truck and a Suburban is a car. Trucks work, cars haul people. SUV is a mindset. Get with the program young buck.



I am ten years your senior and have spent my whole working life in auto as a union official. I just checked on a american dealer site and it is as I said. Stick to trees, make your logs and be a good little boy and stay out of auto. I know this will put steam in your ears so enjoy the heat sonny.

Arnie


----------



## 04ultra

Space did you mean Volvo cars or truck ??


----------



## spacemule

04ultra said:


> Space did you mean Volvo cars or truck ??


Volvo big trucks. They're a common joke among the truckers I know.


----------



## 04ultra

Ok


----------



## sunshineband

*Last post*

i probably shouldn't reply, but...

my 4x4 Suburban (aka: "car") K1500 has pulled loads of wood, fill dirt, cars, motorcycles/atvs, and stuck vehicles. the space behind the seat has hauled building materials (lumber), rotary tillers, appliances, and sofas. maybe it is a car, but is a large and strong car that seems to be able to pull or haul (especially with a trailer) as much as a truck.

and finally, i believe i have as much room behind my 2nd seat as these short bed , 4-door trucks i see. those things have very small beds.


----------



## MikeInParadise

Take my 1996 Chev 4x4 shortbox and then magically make it:

1) Float on snow







2) Electrocute the bugger that stole the tailgate off it while it was in the driveway.

3) Get 50 mpg on regular

4) Make the box automatically extend when needed






5) Make so that all 4 wheels turn so I can put the thing into these itty bitty parking spots in the new malls with narrow lanes


----------



## jp hallman

spacemule said:


> BS. Suburbans are considered trucks by all here that I know of. Regardless, whatever you choose to call it does not change the object in any way. In fact, they make 1 ton Suburbans. I've seen a few with dual wheels. I bet the "truck" you drive is a Volvo.


You have a tough CAR. The truck I drive is an International.


----------



## jp hallman

stihlatit said:


> I am ten years your senior and have spent my whole working life in auto as a union official. I just checked on a american dealer site and it is as I said. Stick to trees, make your logs and be a good little boy and stay out of auto. I know this will put steam in your ears so enjoy the heat sonny.
> 
> Arnie



Doesn't steam my ears you silly old Canadian codger. Be calm our you might blow a fuse. Suburban's a car.


----------



## WadePatton

We had a guy down here who would put cutlass-type bodies on top of 3/4-ton 4x4 pickup chassis, and paint them gov't camo. A survivalist type. What do you call that? 

The odd thing is that the "survivalist" died a spectacular death. He managed to ignite a few sticks of dynamite while in a big enclosed "tree stand" one night. Rattled windows in three counties--couldn't find a big enough piece of him to put in a box. 

SO, back to the truck/car thing. 1/2-ton pickups are much more like a car than a truck to me--and I drove F-150's for over 10 years.

But I really don't care what YOUR truck/car/motorcycle/saw is. I like mine and I hope you are happy with yours. 

I'm going fishing.


----------



## kkesler

WadePatton said:


> We had a guy down here who would put cutlass-type bodies on top of 3/4-ton 4x4 pickup chassis, and paint them gov't camo. A survivalist type. What do you call that?



A "rurnt" Cutlass and a wasted truck frame.


----------



## Koa Man

sunshineband said:


> my 4x4 Suburban (aka: "car") K1500 has pulled loads of wood, fill dirt, cars, motorcycles/atvs, and stuck vehicles...... maybe it is a car, but is a large and strong car that seems to be able to pull or haul (especially with a trailer) as much as a truck.



My son-in-law's 1999 4X4 Suburban K1500 towed my Woodsman 18X chipper (8500 lbs) once. He could only pull a small hill at 20 mph. In contrast, my Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins diesel pulls the same chipper on that same hill at 45 mph. I don't think too much of its towing ability, but it can carry a huge amount of stuff safely inside the vehicle. He now uses it as his "truck" with the rear seat removed. He is in construction.

To me real trucks must have full floating rear axles. Anything else is a facsimile of a truck.


----------



## ASD

s10 cab on a blazer frame 510 ci.fuel injected BB th400 205 t case 40" boggers  it can get you to work and skid the trees back home


----------



## jp hallman

[/QUOTE] SO, back to the truck/car thing. 1/2-ton pickups are much more like a car than a truck to me--and I drove F-150's for over 10 years.

But I really don't care what YOUR truck/car/motorcycle/saw is. I like mine and I hope you are happy with yours. 
[/QUOTE]

ya'...what he said.


----------



## jp hallman

Koa Man said:


> My son-in-law's 1999 4X4 Suburban K1500 towed my Woodsman 18X chipper (8500 lbs) once. He could only pull a small hill at 20 mph. In contrast, my Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins diesel pulls the same chipper on that same hill at 45 mph. I don't think too much of its towing ability, but it can carry a huge amount of stuff safely inside the vehicle. He now uses it as his "truck" with the rear seat removed. He is in construction.
> 
> To me real trucks must have full floating rear axles. Anything else is a facsimile of a truck.



Ya', what he said too!<snicker>


----------



## jp hallman

OK, seems this one's settled. If it has a whimpy frame and nothing less than full floating axles under it. It's a car.
Nuff said.


----------



## rb_in_va

stihlatit said:


> Hey RB count all the nice North American built trucks in here. Especially the trucks. Hmmmmm!!!!! Not much foreign content here. Guess we know wha does the work.
> 
> Arnie



Is that a chip on your shoulder? I thought so! I have nothing against American trucks, even if they are made in Mexico or Canada. But there is no comparison between US and Jap compact pickups, which is what suits my needs right now.


----------



## brian660

yanno i`ve always driven american trucks in my 9 years of having a license (mostly dodge diesels or old chevies with cummins swapped in) but the japs do make a damn reliable truck, if I was gonna drive a half ton truck it`d probably be a toyota tundra, which by the way has been built in the states for years.


----------



## rb_in_va

I am driving my ideal truck right now. 2000 Nissan Frontier. It's small, fuel efficient, and almost paid for.


----------



## fullbore

*My Truck*

This is my truck, a '99 Dodge V-10. In the background is an industrial park that I helped to clear about 15 years ago. The big Dodge rolls on 38" Swamper radials and averages a whopping 7 mpg.:bang:


----------



## rb_in_va

fullbore said:


> The big Dodge rolls on 38" Swamper radials and averages a wopping 7 mpg.:bang:



fb,
Nice truck! 7 mpg?


----------



## Lawn Masters

I'm ALMOST in my ideal truck, after the engine/tranny swap, it will be ideal. got an 83 ranger, 2.0l straight 4 and 4 spd tranny, plus a whopping 73 hp. gonna put a 2.3L and M5OD 5 spd in it to gain roughly 140 hp or so, and possibly a few mpg more than the 20-24 I'm getting now. its beat up, and ugly, but still rust free, and paid for.


----------



## mpatch

*best*

My 02 Ford Lightning. Corvette (c5) fast with a bed and good looks. What more could I ask for?


----------



## wradman

*truck*

pretty happy with my latest truck 2004 ford f350 6 litre powerstroke 
i installed airbags in the rear suspension it has a simpson inovation removable deck at the flip of a switch i can dump tree branches, firewood or load up my quads or sleds in minutes the entire deck changes in about 3 minutes to a camper/dump box /flat deck lots of extra's it's not cheap but i don't even remember the last time i drove my chevy it's growing rust in the driveway
today before i dumped the tree i just cleaned up i weight my truck out at 12720 lbs loaded shhhh. lol
if you want to check it out it's at www.trucktransformer.com


----------



## Weatherby

Bought mine not too long ago. Now if I could get it paid for.

2005 F250 Powerstroke, Crew cab, King Ranch Edition.


----------



## wradman

*truck*

niiiiice truck!!


----------



## rd35

03 Ram 3500 Cummins 6-speed manual. Got 298K on the odo now and has been a great truck. Is gonna need some work soon as my clutch and injectors are both beginning to speak to me in ways that are not so good! Oh well, guess I will get the toolbox out and go to work on it!!


----------



## SS Sniper

Dark blue 1991 F-250 diesel 5 speed 4x4 8ft bed Lariat with a blue interior


----------



## Termite

Shame and blaspheme, four pages in the thread and not one picture?


----------



## SS396driver

My Ideal truck ... Anyone that is used as a truck God I hate all the trucks around here with the fancy rims and tires paintjobs and such and the truck is a grocerygetter... idiots



Termite said:


> Shame and blaspheme, four pages in the thread and not one picture?


----------



## mijdirtyjeep

SS396driver said:


> My Ideal truck ... Anyone that is used as a truck God I hate all the trucks around here with the fancy rims and tires paintjobs and such and the truck is a grocerygetter... idiots



I hope mine does not qualify as fancy grocerygetter rim truck, "they are powder coated with the same stuff as the company uses on Porsche parts though" 

From October to March it always has a load of wood in the bed, along with a dump-trailer on ready to deliver a cord or two of firewood






From March though September on most weekends it is either hooked to this






Or this



[/URL][/IMG]




This is how she looked when I first brought her home "my $300 special". She originally had a little 190hp Ford 302 in it. I did not think that would be enough, so I put in a slightly messaged 355 in her.


----------



## SS396driver

mijdirtyjeep said:


> I hope mine does not qualify as fancy grocerygetter rim truck, "they are powder coated with the same stuff as the company uses on Porsche parts though"
> 
> From October to March it always has a load of wood in the bed, along with a dump-trailer on ready to deliver a cord or two of firewood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From March though September on most weekends it is either hooked to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how she looked when I first brought her home "my $300 special". She originally had a little 190hp Ford 302 in it. I did not think that would be enough, so I put in a slightly messaged 355 in her.



Umm no, you use it for its intended purpose.


----------



## mijdirtyjeep

SS396driver said:


> Umm no, you use it for its intended purpose.



All my family and friends think I am nuts for taking it into the woods to fetch firewood. I think that scratches on a truck give it character! 

PS: I broke a nice strap hauling a log just like yours out of the woods one day. I went over a small stump with the truck and hooked the front of the log onto it. I felt resistance and instead of hitting the brakes, nailed the throttle.


----------



## SS396driver

mijdirtyjeep said:


> All my family and friends think I am nuts for taking it into the woods to fetch firewood. I think that scratches on a truck give it character!
> 
> PS: I broke a nice strap hauling a log just like yours out of the woods one day. I went over a small stump with the truck and hooked the front of the log onto it. I felt resistance and instead of hitting the brakes, nailed the throttle.



Next time use a chain this way you break something expensive on the truck instead of just a strap.


----------



## mijdirtyjeep

LOL, uncle did that with his 2week old Escalade ext. He hooked onto a stump with a chain and nailed the gas. Chain broke and went though the first layer of the tailgate! I told him, you know if you just put a towel over the chain before you do that it will stop the chain almost in its tracks! 

Same "married in" uncles, brother was unloading his 30-30 on the front seat of his truck up at our dear camp. His lever action 30-30 does not have a trigger guard on it, and he put a round though the passenger door. LOL


----------



## fubar2

Cast iron body, titanium frame, nuke engine, dozer blade out front and firewood processor on the roof.


----------



## Termite

Here's mine. It is a Cummins with a five speed manual. And manual windows and door locks. A very basic truck.


----------



## Goose IBEW

I'm very happy with my '91 F350. Has the 7.3 with ATS 093 turbo, 4:10's and a 5 speed.








I'd like to add to the fleet a 2002 Excursion with the 7.3 PSD, a 1976 F250 high boy and some sort of 80's or 90's F350 with a built International DT360 just to show all the Cummins boys they aren't the only game in town.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Mines not my ideal truck but its mine and gets things done, towing capacity is 13,800kgs


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

My ideal truck would have to be a FUMMINS 
02 or 03 ford super duty crew cab 4x4 long bed body 6 speed tranny light lift with a pre 53 block 24 valve with a hand full of light mods for good working power ( turbo, lift and injection pump, programmer, studs, gauges, and water/meth injection.) 33" cooper stt's.


----------



## uncle henry

palmersfirewood said:


> My Ideal Trucks:
> 
> 2006 Dodge 3500 cummins diesel, 6 speed, texas ranch edition, dually, crew cab, 4x4, all the interior goodies, black with chrome running boards, wich and grillle guard, exhaust stacks, banks power pack and exhaust brake.
> 
> 1979 f-350 extended cab 4x4, 460, 4 speed, fully restored factory orginal, chrome grille guards and running boards, dark mettallic blue.


my 2004 dodge 3500 with 48 foot trailer bumper to bumper 78 feet long


----------



## stillhunter

Opinions on a 2011 Chevy 2500 4wd, 6.o, 6 spd ext cab? looking at one w 140k that's fer sale  what ye say ?


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

I would say thats a lot of miles for that new of a truck....Also im not much for chevy... so my view may be a little skew. and depending on how many miles you put on it a year, you should expect to be doing a lot of front end and general engine work ie water pump ac pump belts tensioners things like that in the next year or two. (around the 200k mark)


----------



## stillhunter

Thanks, guy say's it was his one owner, co. truck he's replacing , and it only towed 5k or less now and then , and it get's an an average of 17 mpg w an ordered 3:73 gear.....................no power widows, spotless inside and out ( in many pics ), regular maintenance done @ the dealership.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

not saying dont do it, just maybe try and get a very good deal out of it if you do.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Dont know what happend to the pic of my truck, ugly old unimog, sorry so heres another (sorry its fuzzy)


----------



## brian.b

91.5 dodge cummins over 600.000 miles and still going on a automatic trans....


----------



## Guido Salvage

1962 Studebaker 7E13D, 289 V-8 with 4 speed and factory NAPCO 4x4.


----------



## Hinerman




----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Those tires look like that truck would get stuck on a wet klennex, never mind actually do anything productive!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Ideal pickup truck...
Something that can handle 5-6 tons load, 4x4, 13 speed, 12ft dumping bed.

Engine.. something simple, 12v B series Cummins, 7.3L International, etc.

Not sure what people use 1/2 ton trucks for, but I seem to always be well overloaded with a 1 ton.


----------



## Goose IBEW

Guido Salvage said:


> 1962 Studebaker 7E13D, 289 V-8 with 4 speed and factory NAPCO 4x4.
> 
> View attachment 467007


You win, 100% on the cool factor!

Sent from my 0PJA2 using Tapatalk


----------

